# Anyone know when Discovery + will be available on apps



## Charles McLaughlin (Jan 13, 2021)

When will Discovery + be available on Tivo edge apps ?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

99.8% chance never


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Charles McLaughlin said:


> When will Discovery + be available on Tivo edge apps ?


Right after AppleTV+ so in other words "never" 
They aren't investing in making the platform welcome to outside developers, my recommendation is to buy a dedicated streaming device and you'll be much happier.


----------



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

This page lists Disney + for the mini Lux. Why not for the Edge?

TiVo Mini LUX | Multi-room DVR experience with this add-on


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

mcmnky said:


> This page lists Disney + for the mini Lux. Why not for the Edge?
> 
> TiVo Mini LUX | Multi-room DVR experience with this add-on


Disney+ is not available on the Mini Lux. The page is just TiVo's marketing department being sloppy or incompetent. Look further down the page under Specifications:

Available Apps
Netflix, Hulu, VUDU, YouTube, Pandora, iHeart Radio, AOL On


----------



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

pfiagra said:


> Disney+ is not available on the Mini Lux. The page is just TiVo's marketing department being sloppy or incompetent. Look further down the page under Specifications:
> 
> Available Apps
> Netflix, Hulu, VUDU, YouTube, Pandora, iHeart Radio, AOL On


Well, that's a bummer.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I was able to find an exact date - the 12th of never.


----------

